# Cosine Carbon Wheels



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Has anyone tried these yet? I am interested in hearing feedback on them. They are Wiggle's in-house brand wheels.

Review: Cosine 45mm Full Carbon Clincher wheelset | road.cc


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Trying hard not to take this on an irrelevant tangent.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> Has anyone tried these yet? I am interested in hearing feedback on them. They are Wiggle's in-house brand wheels.
> 
> Review: Cosine 45mm Full Carbon Clincher wheelset | road.cc



How about November? A lot less weight.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't know anyone with them.

I know that Gigantex makes the rims, very standard fare, just catalog rims.
I have no idea who makes the hubs.
They have no crash replacement.
They only carry a 1 year standard Wiggle warranty.


I think they look good and they're about as cheap as carbon clinchers from Gigantex get. It's nice that the price is the same across the carbon hoops. Their aluminum 32mm though is lighter, stronger and cheaper than the 30mm carbon. 


I'd say the wheels are a gamble. More so on the hubs and the company than the rims, I'm sure the rims are just fine, Gigantex is solid. Who knows how well they are built. They have zero support for them. CC has Mercury M5's on sale right now. They have nicer hubs, spokes and support. Also have a proven racing history. For $60 more they're very much worth it over the Cosine's.



SundayNiagara said:


> How about November? A lot less weight.


Cosine = $840. November = $1350+. Not even in the same ballpark.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

wgscott said:


> Trying hard not to take this on an irrelevant tangent.


Right, no sine of that. 

"cosine" and "wiggle"? Are they true when you get them.. Or are they sorta... wavy.

if you're in NA, Is it any better than buying the same hoops & hubs from a Chinese seller direct like people already do? Presumably in UK there's connection to the vendor for quality concerns, maybe not as much if it's costly to send back over the ocean anyway.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

.je said:


> Right, no sine of that.
> 
> "cosine" and "wiggle"? Are they true when you get them.. Or are they sorta... You get it.
> 
> if you're in NA, Is it any better than buying the same hoops & hubs from a Chinese seller direct like people already do? Presumably in UK there's connection to the vendor for quality concerns, maybe not as much if it's costly to send back over the ocean anyway.


If something goes horribly wrong, I personally would want to be riding the Wiggle wheels rather than chinese wheels, but they could just be my preference. I like the look and weight of November wheels, but there are plenty of options in that price range, so I sort of don't get why a number of folks think they are so special. Reynolds SLG, Ritchey's carbon hoops, Giant's new SLR wheels, and soon to be Roval wheels if the rumors I am hearing are true, all can be found around that price and are just as good or better IMO. Not to mention new wheels sold on eBay at a discount and Boyd wheels, Fulcrum wheels, etc. I agree with MMSRB that this price is tough to beat outside of the chinese options like Yoeleo, etc. though. I am not sure I would get them yet, but I am intrigued by the price. I will also check out the Mercury M5s. Thanks for the input thus far.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Obtaining manufacturer warranty service on wheels is a PITA insofar as boxing and shipping them is required, plus the time lost. This is bad enough in the USA. Needing to ship them overseas would be an absolute non-starter for me regardless of a low price.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

tvad said:


> Obtaining manufacturer warranty service on wheels is a PITA insofar as boxing and shipping them is required, plus the time lost. This is bad enough in the USA. Needing to ship them overseas would be an absolute non-starter for me regardless of a low price.


I would have to agree with that to some degree, but it holds true for both Chinese wheels and the ones from Wiggle though. At least with the Wiggle wheels, there is more hope of a positive outcome in many cases. It sounds like people have had some success with Yoeleo wheels though. I guess the only way to really avoid that headache is to buy your wheels from a LBS. They should at least help you with the warranty and shipping process if you go that route. I personally think the new Giant wheels are a pretty solid value when all relevant factors are considered. If you are concerned about weight and willing to pay a bit more, the Reynolds SLG can be found at a decent price. But if budget is what you are after, the Cosine, Mercury, Oval, and Syncros wheels seem to be something worth looking at if you want a more name brand full carbon clincher that should hold up for a while.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Rashadabd said:


> I would have to agree with that to some degree, but it holds true for both Chinese wheels and the ones from Wiggle though.


Don't delude yourself, the Wiggle wheels _are_ Chinese wheels (at least made of Chinese components).

Perhaps CC has good warranty support for the Mercury wheels. Worth checking into.

Reynolds offers an excellent test ride program through dealers. 

Value is often found in paying more. It's counterintuitive and difficult for some to process...but it's true more often than not.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Rashadabd said:


> If something goes horribly wrong, I personally would want to be riding the Wiggle wheels rather than chinese wheels, but they could just be my preference


If something goes "horribly wrong" with any brand of wheel it's not likely to end well for you. 
A friend of mine had his Lightweight wheel fold in half, we still aren't sure if it caused the crash (after hitting a bump) or got wrecked in the crash as he cannot remember the incident.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

tvad said:


> Don't delude yourself, the Wiggle wheels _are_ Chinese wheels (at least made of Chinese components).
> 
> Perhaps CC has good warranty support for the Mercury wheels. Worth checking into.
> 
> ...


Of course they are, all wheels are for the most part. I am only talking about who you are buying them from.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

TmB123 said:


> If something goes "horribly wrong" with any brand of wheel it's not likely to end well for you.
> A friend of mine had his Lightweight wheel fold in half, we still aren't sure if it caused the crash (after hitting a bump) or got wrecked in the crash as he cannot remember the incident.


I'm not sure what you are suggesting, riding with no wheels or only on the trainer??? What I was suggesting is that if I end up in that situation unfortunately, I would rather have a solvent company whose owners are easily identified and located to file suit against, that's all.

Sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Rashadabd said:


> ...all wheels are [made from Chinese parts] for the most part.


Not necessarily.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

tvad said:


> Not necessarily.


Really? I haven't head that before. Outside of super high-end/expensive wheels like Enve, most of the major wheels brands I've heard of are manufactured in China/Asia regardless of whose name is on them (just like most framesets and pretty much all bike components are). I would be interested in hearing more about those that aren't.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Rashadabd said:


> Really? I haven't head that before. Outside of super high-end/expensive wheels like Enve, most of the major wheels brands I've heard of are manufactured in China/Asia regardless of whose name is on them (just like most framesets and pretty much all bike components are). I would be interested in hearing more about those that aren't.


Consider hubs made by DT Swiss (Switzerland), Campagnolo (Italy), White Industries (USA), Chris King (USA), and Shimano (Japan).

The majority of rims are made in China or Taiwan as you say. 

_Wheels_, built from quality components easily serviced in the USA, can be built in the USA by any number of highly qualified wheel builders.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Rashadabd said:


> I'm not sure what you are suggesting, riding with no wheels or only on the trainer??? What I was suggesting is that if I end up in that situation unfortunately, I would rather have a solvent company whose owners are easily identified and located to file suit against, that's all.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your friend.


What I meant was, it doesn't matter where you buy your wheels from or what brand they are, if they have a catastrophic failure, it's going to be an ugly accident. I guess you mean following up a party after the fact.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

TmB123 said:


> What I meant was, it doesn't matter where you buy your wheels from or what brand they are, if they have a catastrophic failure, it's going to be an ugly accident. I guess you mean following up a party after the fact.


Exactly. You are right that an accident like that is going to be ugly regrdless of what wheels you are on, but I was just saying that if the failure was due to some degree of negligence or poor craftsmanship on the manufacturer's part, then it is better to have a larger or more solvent company to go after or seek resolution from.


----------

